# Video Hardware error



## LiveOrDie (Sep 12, 2007)

hi guys need your help to find whats goin wrong with my system ill start with this, this started 2 days ago when i play bioshock or any game arter about 40min of game play the game freezes even some times just in windows and than i have to end task the game and in the system tray i get a ! saying (A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly) or (your video driver have stoped working) then windows says your video driver have recovered and then ill have to restart any way because every time i go to open some thing they go off and on and then it blue screens saying (nvmfdx32.sys driver_irql_not_less_or_equal) this is what windows tells me arter it rebooted from the crash and i've tried all the nvidia drivers and the beta's


Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	LiveKernelEvent
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	3081

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20070912-1444-04.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	117
BCP1:	85238008
BCP2:	8D2C0930
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1


----------



## JousteR (Sep 12, 2007)

My m8 had similar with bioshock think he just updated to the latest beta nvidia's
He never bsod though just the video driver has stopped working thing..He's on vista 32.


Edit:Bugger just seen you said you tried latest betas..sorry m8


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2007)

I am guessing you are using RivaTuner?  I only ask because I have had similar problems but with EXACTLY the same error message, if you have RivaRuner, "untick" the "use alternative strtup deamon" box and it should be sorted, if you dont use Rivatuner then we had the same problem with a different cause and I'll just shut up!


----------



## J-Man (Sep 12, 2007)

I had that error when my RAM went bad.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry i dont have RivaTuner think you mite be right about the ram


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 12, 2007)

i found out the problem was coming from using 4GB of ram, i tested the ram its all fine dont know why it has a problem with 4GB my asus board worked fine with 4GB in both x86 and x64 but my evga works fine in x64 vista but not x86 it gives my games memory crash any one no why? could it because this Memory thread


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 14, 2007)

might wanna recheck all bios settings, including irq allocation


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem is still there

things i've checked
BIOS SETTINGS
RAM (check the ram by running it in a 2ed computer no crashs, and checked it by running a stick of 667Mhz still crashed)
MOTHER BOARD (did the same thing on both of my boards) 
SOUND CARD (crashed with out it)
SOFTWARE (reinstalled vista 3 times, tried all of Nvidia's drivers didnt help)

things i haven't cheaked
PSU 
VIDEO CARD
CPU
im thinking it the video card what do you guys think could it be the PSU?


----------



## DOM (Sep 16, 2007)

have you tryed using only 2 sticks of ram


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> have you tryed using only 2 sticks of ram



Tried it with 1 to 4 stick of ram all did the same thing


----------



## DOM (Sep 16, 2007)

what are your settings ? CPU, MEM, Card ?


----------



## Dandel (Sep 16, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> i found out the problem was coming from using 4GB of ram, i tested the ram its all fine dont know why it has a problem with 4GB my asus board worked fine with 4GB in both x86 and x64 but my evga works fine in x64 vista but not x86 it gives my games memory crash any one no why? could it because this Memory thread



hard to say... but there is 2 things to look at.
Physical Address Extension -- applies to windows xp, and greater ( might be pertinent on vista ) 

less than 4gb of ram reported on Vista
Same as above, yet another article

next thing is all i can say is that it's the nvidia driver of yours. Is your card on the list of supported cards on the nvidia website for vista?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

stock for all settings i only oc for benchmarking


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

Dandel said:


> hard to say... but there is 2 things to look at.
> Physical Address Extension -- applies to windows xp, and greater ( might be pertinent on vista )
> 
> less than 4gb of ram reported on Vista
> ...


yer it on the list and it been working fine for over a mouth, And it only just started goin this a week ago


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like a bad, corrupt, (or virus acting like a) WDM driver.  This info you posted is most likley the problem file;
WD-20070912-1444-04.dmp
Try removing/deleting all updates from 12sept,2007; specifically the one listed above.
If it was a ATI or Vista update use a driver cleaner then Re-install it and try again.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

tried that not a virus this is with a fresh install of vista no updates just the divers for the video card installed


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 16, 2007)

On your blue screen is shows this;
nvmfdx32.sys   address 8D88507D base at 8D881000, date stamp 463*811*
                                                                                *= to blurry can't make it out.

However, nvmfdx32.sys is a nvidea sound driver.  Possably a driver conflict between Nvidea driver and Razor soundcard driver.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 16, 2007)

gotta love your good ol' 360


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> On your blue screen is shows this;
> nvmfdx32.sys   address 8D88507D base at 8D881000, date stamp 463*811*
> *= to blurry can't make it out.
> 
> However, nvmfdx32.sys is a nvidea sound driver.  Possably a driver conflict between Nvidea driver and Razor soundcard driver.



ok thanks will try uninstalling the sound driver and try again and will get back to you thanks


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

nope did the same thing its not the sound driver?


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

It's not a sound driver, it's a Nvidia MCP networking function driver.  Which sucks, but you can try to disable it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> It's not a sound driver, it's a Nvidia MCP networking function driver.  Which sucks, but you can try to disable it.



ok thanks


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 17, 2007)

erocker said:


> It's not a sound driver, it's a Nvidia MCP networking function driver.  Which sucks, but you can try to disable it.



wasnt the Nvidia MCP networking function driver  i cant even play a game for over 30min with out it doin this


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 17, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> wasnt the Nvidia MCP networking function driver  i cant even play a game for over 30min with out it doin this



from the sound of it its your motherboard to me personally? everyones like how why would it be...because if the drivers are causing errors for the hardware to run and you reinstalled the drivers/rolled back to older drivers/updated drivers and its still doing the same thing ...than it becomes the hardware fault...and like a few have pointed out that its not the video drivers so...something on the motherboard is most likely failing out and windows is blaming the driver cause obviously that would be the first thing to do if you get that message


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 17, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> from the sound of it its your motherboard to me personally? everyones like how why would it be...because if the drivers are causing errors for the hardware to run and you reinstalled the drivers/rolled back to older drivers/updated drivers and its still doing the same thing ...than it becomes the hardware fault...and like a few have pointed out that its not the video drivers so...something on the motherboard is most likely failing out and windows is blaming the driver cause obviously that would be the first thing to do if you get that message



It not the mother board i have two board both do the same thing, Think it was the PCI-e power plugs on the video card are bit loose, Seems to be work ok now hasnt crashed yet still got some testing to do


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 17, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> It not the mother board i have two board both do the same thing, Think it was the PCI-e power plugs on the video card are bit loose, Seems to be work ok now hasnt crashed yet still got some testing to do



oh hm, thats kinda funny how simple things could be huh?


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

Check post #4 here,dont know if this works but worth a read.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 17, 2007)

yer i no i found this out when my computer was turning on but no video, Took me like a hour to goin over every think but i hope this is the problem than ill be happy


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 17, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Check post #4 here,dont know if this works but worth a read.



yer don't think it the same problem but i no there are more than a few people with the same problem looking at this Site


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> yer don't think it the same problem but i no there are more than a few people with the same problem looking at this Site



Yeah and here too,seems alot are running 680i boards as well.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86550


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 17, 2007)

mite be some think with the 8800 GTXs and Ultras because they have 2 PCI-E power plugs, because they dont use both power plug when only in windows only when 3D programs or games get used they uses both, And if the power isnt pluged in right and it not getting the full power it need the 3D side of things will not work right thats when the drivers will crap out and blue screen because of lack of power


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you tried these yet

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40026

Just seen them on the front page,maybe you have already tried these latest betas,they are supposed to have



> # Improved compatibility and performance for NVIDIA SLI technology on Microsoft DirectX 9.0c and OpenGL 2.1 applications.
> # Improved compatibility for The Way It’s Meant To Be Played game titles: BioShock, Crysis, Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, Hellgate: London, and World in Conflict.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 17, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Have you tried these yet
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40026
> 
> Just seen them on the front page,maybe you have already tried these latest betas,they are supposed to have



nope but will now thanks, I left Medal of Honor Airborne on over night it crashed but with a different blue screen i think this blue screen is from my ram im getting new ram soon

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	3081

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini091807-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	0000888A
BCP2:	C04AB2A8
BCP3:	C000B2A8
BCP4:	84015860
OS Version:	6_0_6000
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	2cfdba55-145e-415f-967a-e9ead92d97fe


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 18, 2007)

i found the problem it was the video card, I tried my mates 8800 GTS no crashs


----------

